# post your monthly feeding-medication-supplement routine for your racers



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

post your monthly feeding-medication-supplement routine for your racers

what do u give them on
Saturday
Sunday
Monday
Tuesday
Wednesday
Thursday
Friday each week.

thanks ant


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Calcium To The Yb 0.1 in The Morning and 0.1 in the night , but im know giving my ob infection medication as she got attacked by a mut


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Sundays - Biochol
Tuesdays - Braggs Organic Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## de Vera Loft (Mar 11, 2009)

Garlic on the water every Sunday, ACV (Bragg) on Thursdays, MWF Electrolytes or Multi vitamins in water only in the morning after loft flying and feeding.. TTHS will be just plain water and right diet..


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

de Vera Loft said:


> Garlic on the water every Sunday, ACV (Bragg) on Thursdays, MWF Electrolytes or Multi vitamins in water only in the morning after loft flying and feeding.. TTHS will be just plain water and right diet..


what Electrolytes or Multi vitamins do u use?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ACV a few times a week....Red cell occasionally...a couple weeks before racing and during, I'll have a couple new supplements I'll be trying out.
Otherwise, no medication unless I see a problem.
As for feeding, one scoop (I'm pretty sure it's equal to 3 cups) in the morning, two in the afternoon...Pretty simple around here.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

K.I.S.S. Keep it simple stupid. That is my loft management.

Everyday the race birds get clean water with primaLac and Pro-Vital pigeon boost in it. And they get feed daily at 6PM, or it is there when they get home from a training toss. All my race birds fly all year not just there season. My OB are still getting tosses with my YB team. And will loft fly in winter too.  
The breeders get clean water with primaLac daily and boost on wedensday. (it is there vitamins). During breeding season Pro-vital pigeon breeder is in there water daily.
My lofts are scraped often. The birds are not scared of me or the scraper. I can pet every race bird when it is on it's pearch. I don't need to chase my birds at basketing time. I like to put a loft dressing on the floors when there is alot of rain so the dampness sucked up by the fresh poop dryes easyer. I find keeping the loft clean and DRY is very inportant.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention my birds get fed at 6pm as well  And in the mornings, at 7-8ish, unless we train, in which they will have food when they return.


----------



## de Vera Loft (Mar 11, 2009)

adamant said:


> what Electrolytes or Multi vitamins do u use?


I use electrolytes with amino acids designed for racing pigeons, and it's just our local product here..


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Racing season - Vita King System with some modifications.

Note that I don't shove down all of these at the same time. *************I don't mix and match, I alternate ************
Non-racing season supplements for 2009 youngsters in development:

1. Always plain water in the evening.
2. Alternate every few days: Choice of Mineral blocks/crumbles, Belgian grit, VanHee pick stones, pick blocks, carbonate, black minerals, Colombine Vita, etc...





Not rigid about this, but fairly close.....

Saturday - Alternate Creatine/Carnitine/and other amino acid body building conditioning supplements (Speed Plus, Omniform, Carmine, Amino Vital, Thomas labs, etc)
Sunday - Probiotics (Alternate Entero Plus, Vetafarm Probios, Intestum, oregano extract products, ACV, garlic juice).
Monday- Feather conditioners (Alternate methionine products: Herbots Methioforte, Medpet Pre-Molt, etc)
Tuesday- Usually Plain water
Wednesday - Probiotics (Alternate Entero Plus, Vetafarm, Probios, Intestum, oregano extract products, ACV, garlic juice).
Thursday - Feather conditioners (Alternate methionine products: Herbots Methioforte, Medpet Pre-Molt, etc)
Friday - Vitamins/minerals/probiotics/electrolytes (alternate VitaKing Pro Combo, ProVital Combos, etc...)

Probiotics, probiotics, probiotics !!!!!! And it works - the undisputed best record in Arizona in three different directions, and flying two completely opposite directions in the same season !!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

You're asking for G14 classified information 
J/K


----------

